# Exentia case off help please



## motorhomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All,

I have an Elonex Exentia with voided warranty (Elonex gone bust!). It has the black screen of death which I believe is caused by the LCD backlight going down. Its intermittent & seems to come & go with temperature rather than tapping the case or screen. The tech guys who have taken over the old Elonex phone number say its the inverter pcbs (high voltage for the tubes / lamps?) Well I'm an electronics service guy & since the warranty is no more & the PC is U/S as it stands then I may as well have a go at it! The problem is how to get into it? I've undone every screw & nudda.... I don't really want to break the case as it's a lovely piece of kit when its working. So, does any one know how to get the case off please?

Thanks, Motorhomer


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to TechSupportForum.:grin:

First let me say never EVER EVER EVER take off the cover to your monitor. Even though this is a computer/monitor.... Anyways if your backlight is dieing you will just have to buy a new computer/monitor but it is a complete NO NO to open the back of your monitor. Im not saying this because Im trying to bother you it's more of because you could actually die even if it is unplugged. First rule in computers is never take the cover off your monitor even if it is unplugged it could still kill you.

:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba


----------



## monsteraf (Dec 30, 2007)

I am having the same problem from the Elonex. Recently, I also took off every screw poss, but except one behind the front panel (plse tell me how u manahed to unscrew that!).
I got so annoyed, I stated banging the machine on top up some pillows and managed to knock out loads of dust. I repalced the screws and turned it back on - nothing!!

The next day I tried again and was working absolutely fine????? ..weired machine!!!

The wife was desperate to complete her assignment as need to sumbit to her employers and that was the only PC we have access to (yes, she was up ALL NIGHT working on pc - just incase it decides NOT have a black screen day again).

What is up this machine?? Read somewhere (petermoore.net) that someone took their machine to the garage and used "airjet" to blow out all the dust!!

I am now typing on the elonex (2 days after letting rip knocking it around) and hope it will still work tomorrow - else I will be visitng the garage also!

(Regarding getting into the machine, I recon the key is at the base of the Stand !)


----------



## monsteraf (Dec 30, 2007)

Motorhomer, if you do find a fix, please let me know and try www.everchaningworld.com
apparantly a guy called "abdul" works for exentia and says this company in London does repairs.


----------



## monsteraf (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Exentia RIP OFF phone line*

Unhappy Elonex Customer
:upset:

I phoned the premium line number for new elonex and after 10min keeping me on the line, the guy says they did not have a clue as to why the pc suddenly makes a "click" sound and screen switches off. He asked me for my email address and says will reply once has an answer - it is now a MONTH oe waiting and still no such luck.

I also took the elonex to PC World for repair and after a week, they could not find the fault. Says every time they switched on the PC - it loaded up windows as normal and did not switch off. However, when I brought it home - after a few m/s of blue light coming on - "click" sound and switched off???? 
This is driving me :4-dontkno

What to do???:sigh:


----------



## abrody (Feb 17, 2008)

RE ELONEX, my company Ever-changing World (ECW) was mentioned above as a source of help, but without a phone number. It is 020 8203 7774 and we are in Hendon in London. The three of us worked for Elonex and now source, sell spares and also do repairs for all Elonex pcs laptops, media centres like Exentia and Lumina. We often communicate with the new Elonex in the Midlands, but we have much of the spares that came out of the old Elonex and the new company doesn't cover old warranties anyway. Our Elonex related website is www.elonexparts.com and we also sell regular hardware on www.everchangingworld.com 
Call us if you have any faults still apparent on your computers and we should be able to help to fix them.


----------



## dsjno1 (Nov 16, 2008)

You can't really rely on Ever-changing World or elonexparts! I arranged for them to collect my machine on Monday but they did not turn up. I contacted them agin and they said Tuesday. Still they didn't show up. I waited in until Thursday but still nothing!!! A waste of space if you ask me.


----------



## fozy_50 (Aug 27, 2015)

hi to all.
you can take this pc apart i know this as ive take one apart 3/4 times in the past.

you need to start by taking the stand apart.
start at the top of the sub one back were the handle is you need to pull up the black plastic cover and there are two screws to take out and then you can remove the sub be careful when pulling the cables apart there some times glued.

you now have to remove the silver plastic cover from around the handle. 

once you have done that you will see two more screws remove then and the silver plastic back will come off but you do have to prise them apart be careful not to brake the pins holding them together. 

you now need to move the wires so you can remove the psu and remove the psu wiring. (there are four screws two at the top on the side and two at the bottom of the side of the psu)

you now need to start removing the wiring from inside the base of the stand.
please take photos of were you take the the wiring from as its hard to put them back if you don't know were there from.
this will help you when putting it back together.

once you have removed all the wires from the base then you can now remove the hinge covers and take out the screws holding the stand and screen together. (remove the stand)

there are nine screws holding the back on remove them and the back should come apart.
i hope this as been of help to you and if you work out what the fault is with the black screen please post and let me know please.

many thanks to you all for reading this. Ian


----------



## motorhomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All, thanks for the helpful comments. I did get the case off eventually, checked it over & blew out all the dust etc & low & behold, it powered back up, back light ok etc.... (NB - as an electronics service guy I'm well acquainted with high voltages - but thanks for the concern 

The big issue was then reliability as it would be working fine, then a really loud "thump" thru' the speakers & it would power off..... i.e. a major crash & any work lost etc. I couldn't get to the bottom of it as regards HW or a Driver issue. Eventually, after getting fed up with it laying around I *sold it for spares*.

Shame really, as when it was working it was a nice system, easy to use & quite fast....

Next.....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just as an FYI, sudden shutdowns are typically hardware related. Most commonly the power supply or motherboard.


----------

